# How to Tarp a Leaking Roof



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Right on Peter.

How's it been holding up?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just fix it instead of covering it?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Why not just fix it instead of covering it?



Knowing Peter, he will do it himself and will need to wait for hot, dry months.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like it should work fine. Personally, I run firring strips vertically down the roof so water channels straight down without obstruction. And the plastic coming down over the sides has created a parachute for high winds.


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

123pugsy said:


> Right on Peter.
> 
> How's it been holding up?


Held up great, the winds had blown through areas that have been left open at the front and have made some moderate flapping sounds, sometimes enough to cause me to double check it :vs_worry:. 
Had some pretty good storms. 

The wind leaves pretty well through the other tiny openings and have not created a parachute as bad as I thought it might and the house not facing where the wind is the strongest probably helps quite a bit.

Snow and rain slides off great and I've been super dry inside, but I will definitely upload a video of it failing because its not if but when it fails. :vs_OMG:

Once a powerful enough wind comes, I will assume its over hahaha. 

Plastic roof vents are crumbling into brittle pieces, even when touched in the slightest. I actually covered one up in that video. 
When I bumped it with my foot, it fell apart as if handling the dead sea scrolls or something.

This asphalt shingle roof is at the end of its life anyways, so rather then just patch fix it, it all needs to leave, it's starting to develop cracks in the asphalt and it has other problems beginning in other places. But yeah warm weather is what ill need.

Difficult to tell where else this thing may be leaking further up. It may show to be quite a mess once all the shingles come off.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd probably use a 20" x 20" piece of tin, under the good asphalt above (shingle fashion) and over the hole and be done- maybe some perimeter sealant/on fastener heads. Though it wouldn't have quite the look your neighbors see... Glad you didn't fall.

Gary


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

Roof cover failed after a long time. Video below if you're bored. :biggrin2:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

So is it time to re-roof or re-tarp? If the later, I'd skip the poly and use medium duty or heavy duty tarps. Hold it down with furring strips running longitudinally down the roof. Use a few cap nails on the lower edges, so water could run out if needed.


----------



## Pterosaur (Sep 6, 2016)

Re-roof, but I don't think ill trust the weather to be clear enough for long enough to do a one man metal roof install, though it would be nice to learn how to do and tackle it as a DIY. :vs_sad:
I will tear it off & brush it down though to save some $ and leave the rest to a pro crew, sadly. 
That being said I will film their work with their help and upload it so others can see how this particular metal roof should be installed, I'm told that apparently this is one of the harder installs.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Metal roof. Sweet.

The Heritage Committee wouldn't allow it on my house.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for the tip.


----------

